# Flying to australia



## Rodjaidan (Sep 11, 2021)

Hey guys, I need help currently I’m in Costa Rica trying to get to back to australia I don’t know if anyone knows what flight are going to Sydney right now that are not from the USA, your help it’s very helpful thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Rodjaidan said:


> Hey guys, I need help currently I’m in Costa Rica trying to get to back to australia I don’t know if anyone knows what flight are going to Sydney right now that are not from the USA, your help it’s very helpful thank you


With Sydney cutting the number of incoming flights in half again very recently, it would be hard for most people to know what airlines have seats.

A travel agent might be the best option.

From 8th September 2021, NSW cut their overseas arrivals down to just over 100 people per day. This is substantially lower than even just a few months ago, when if was 500 per day.


----------



## DBT90 (Jan 14, 2021)

Rodjaidan said:


> Hey guys, I need help currently I’m in Costa Rica trying to get to back to australia I don’t know if anyone knows what flight are going to Sydney right now that are not from the USA, your help it’s very helpful thank you


I have had 3 flights cancelled already to fly from Madrid to Sydney, currently I have a booking to fly into Brisbane, but had to pay for a bussines class ticket...


----------



## Indica (Nov 20, 2018)

Have you registered with DFAT? The Australian embassy in Chile sent out an email about a possible government flight from Buenos Aires in early October (it's to Darwin and you will have to do Quarantine there but you can get an onward flight after) . Please note there are no other Comercial flights from South America to Australia. I'm in Ecuador and have the same problem not being able to go through the US.


----------

